# Fall Double Points Promotion



## vagabond (Sep 6, 2008)

"Register now to earn double Amtrak Guest Rewards® points on every single Amtrak® route. Travel between September 15 and December 12, 2008 will qualify, and your double points will automatically post to your account with your travel ..."

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...promo90808.html

Not clear if reservations made prior to registration for travel during these dates will qualify.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 6, 2008)

vagabond said:


> Not clear if reservations made prior to registration for travel during these dates will qualify.


They always have in the past.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2008)

And it's *DURING THE GATHERING*! B)

Thank you for the extra points!  (Reminder - the promo code is *90808*!)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2008)

Does this mean that when I take a short hop for the 100 point minimum that I'll get 200 points? Or do they take the meager points total, double it, and then bump it up to 100?


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 7, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Does this mean that when I take a short hop for the 100 point minimum that I'll get 200 points? Or do they take the meager points total, double it, and then bump it up to 100?


You will get 200 points. First, the points are calculated normally, including the 100 minimum if applicable. Then a matching bonus is applied.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 7, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that when I take a short hop for the 100 point minimum that I'll get 200 points? Or do they take the meager points total, double it, and then bump it up to 100?
> ...


Awesome, thanks! I can get from WAS - NCR as a part of my usual commute for 12 bucks, and get 200 points a shot. That's not a bad gig!


----------



## saxman (Sep 7, 2008)

Do the double bonus points also count toward Select and Select Plus?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Do the double bonus points also count toward Select and Select Plus?


No. Only the base points do! But the double pints can be used for AGR awards!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 7, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> Does this mean that when I take a short hop for the 100 point minimum that I'll get 200 points? Or do they take the meager points total, double it, and then bump it up to 100?


The way it works is you get the base points (or a 100 point minimum). Then you get bonus points of an equal amount. (Or if it's triple points, you get the base points and 2 bonuses.)

A few years ago, they had a double point bonus, a triple point bonus and *ANOTHER* triple point bonus that ran at the same time! I signed up for all 3 promotions. So my cheap round trips got me 4,800 AGR points!  (You could earn 100 points per segment at the time - even for the same train!)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 7, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > Do the double bonus points also count toward Select and Select Plus?
> ...


Well under normal circumstances, no, the double points don't count for status. However in the past people who have had status in the prior year and have not yet requalified for the current year, have been sent an email telling them that AGR will count the fall bonus points towards requal. Not everyone has gotten that email, but there have been many who have.


----------



## chuljin (Sep 8, 2008)

These questions remind me of a related one I have: how do doubling and tripling promotions like this interact with the AGR status bonuses?

i.e. specifically in my case, as S+ registered for this promo, will my (in)famous $2.70 tickets, which usually get me 150 points (100 base+50 S+ bonus) get me 250 points (doubling only the base points) or 300 (doubling both base points and bonus)?

Chris


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 8, 2008)

chuljin said:


> These questions remind me of a related one I have: how do doubling and tripling promotions like this interact with the AGR status bonuses?
> i.e. specifically in my case, as S+ registered for this promo, will my (in)famous $2.70 tickets, which usually get me 150 points (100 base+50 S+ bonus) get me 250 points (doubling only the base points) or 300 (doubling both base points and bonus)?
> 
> Chris


It will only double the base points. The elite bonus is calculated on the base only.

100 base points

+50 Select Plus bonus

+100 Double points bonus

250 points for $2.70


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I have select status, but have 4000 to go for select plus. I guess since I didnt get the email, the bonus points won't count for select plus status.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have select status, but have 4000 to go for select plus. I guess since I didnt get the email, the bonus points won't count for select plus status.


It's way too early for that email Steve. Normally they don't send out that email until mid to late October. And they generally only count the bonus points towards status for maybe a month or so. Typically mid-November to mid-December when the double point promo ends.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan. Its hard being a railfan here in the Midwest


----------



## yarrow (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks, i didn't see the offer for this fall even though i was kind of watching for it. i signed up and we should get double points for our chicago trip in october


----------



## had8ley (Sep 11, 2008)

AlanB said:


> vagabond said:
> 
> 
> > Not clear if reservations made prior to registration for travel during these dates will qualify.
> ...


This is correct. The computer picks up the trip in the time frame it was taken~ not when the ticket was purchased or reservation made.


----------



## JayPea (Sep 12, 2008)

Perfect timing---My Champaign-Sacramento trip in mid-October falls within the dates specified.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 12, 2008)

vagabond said:


> "Register now to earn double Amtrak Guest Rewards® points on every single Amtrak® route. Travel between September 15 and December 12, 2008 will qualify, and your double points will automatically post to your account with your travel ..."
> https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...promo90808.html
> 
> Not clear if reservations made prior to registration for travel during these dates will qualify.


The promotion I saw I thought had Sept 1st as starting date ( I'm pretty sure ) & come to think of it the end date was in Nov.

I booked and paid in Feb - signed up for promo around Aug. 27- departed Sept. 2nd

:huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 12, 2008)

It only matters if the *TRAVEL* is within the specified dates!

It doesn't matter if you booked and paid for the trip last February, as long as you traveled in September - it qualifies!  If you book and pay for a trip in October (within the specified dates) but you don't travel until next April (outside of the specified dates of this promotion) - you would not qualify (unless there is another promotion next April)!


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 12, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> It only matters if the *TRAVEL* is within the specified dates!
> It doesn't matter if you booked and paid for the trip last February, as long as you traveled in September - it qualifies!  If you book and pay for a trip in October (within the specified dates) but you don't travel until next April (outside of the specified dates of this promotion) - you would not qualify (unless there is another promotion next April)!


Therefore I should get double points?

If that's the way it works, I just got an extra 4200 points!!!!!!!!!!

 :unsure: B)


----------



## gswager (Sep 13, 2008)

Make sure that you've register it to qualify.


----------

